# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Quảng Ninh:Công bố quy hoạch tổng thể 3 KDT Yên Tử, Bạch Đằng và KDT lịch sử nhà Trần

## hieunt

_Ngày 7/3, tại TP Hạ Long (Quảng Ninh)  cơ quan chức năng đã họp báo công bố 3 Khu di tích (KDT) được Thủ tướng  Chính phủ phê duyệt quy hoạch tổng thể là: KDT lịch sử và danh thắng Yên  Tử; KDT lịch sử chiến thắng Bạch Đằng và KDT lịch sử Nhà Trần ở Đông  Triều._

 __

_Mô hình chùa Quỳnh Lâm và khuôn viên, một trong những điểm di tích của KDT nhà Trần tại Đông Triều._




 Theo đó, quy mô quy hoạch tổng thể KDT lịch sử nhà  Trần ở Đông Triều là 11.095ha, bao gồm 14 cụm di tích và khu vực bảo vệ,  dịch vụ du lịch, phát huy giá trị di tích; tổng vốn đầu tư thực hiện  quy hoạch gần 1400 tỷ đồng trong thời gian từ năm 2012 đến 2025. 

 Quy hoạch tổng thể KDT Chiến thắng Bạch Đằng là  380ha, bao gồm 11 điểm di tích và khu vực bảo vệ, dịch vụ du lịch, phát  huy giá trị di tích bao quanh; tổng vốn đầu tư là 811 tỷ đồng với thời  gian thực hiện từ năm 2012 đến 2025. 

 Riêng Đề án mở rộng và phát triển KDT Yên Tử có  phạm vi 9.295ha với mục tiêu xây dựng Yên Tử thành trung tâm Phật  giáo-Thiền phái Trúc Lâm Việt Nam, đồng thời là trung tâm du lịch văn  hoá, lịch sử quốc gia, là điểm du lịch quan trọng trên tuyến Hà Nội-Hạ  Long; tổng vốn đầu tư thực hiện quy hoạch là gần 1800 tỷ đồng trong thời  gian từ năm 2013 đến 2025.

----------


## hcpro

Đúng vậy, cần phải có những công trình nhằm mở rộng những lưu giữ lịch sử từ xa xưa cho mọi người biết đến chứ  :Smile:

----------

